# 5hp pushing a 14' john



## matlecrue (Mar 8, 2008)

I am interested in pushing my 14' John with a 5hp B&S. Anyone know about how fast this will push it? The 14' john has a front deck, flooring and rear deck, so it is heavier than the factory 14 footers, but not too bad. I currently run two trolling motors Front and back and it goes fast enough for small lakes, but I'd like to be able to cross the larger lakes quicker. Just curious, thanks.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

matlecrue said:


> I am interested in pushing my 14' John with a 5hp B&S. Anyone know about how fast this will push it? The 14' john has a front deck, flooring and rear deck, so it is heavier than the factory 14 footers, but not too bad. I currently run two trolling motors Front and back and it goes fast enough for small lakes, but I'd like to be able to cross the larger lakes quicker. Just curious, thanks.



I know one member of tinboats has one but he hasn't post speeds.

I've read lots of the reviews myself I'd like to buy one. I'm good at repairing B&S motors plus you could mod' the sucker with the mini dragster parts like I did my old lawn mower. People do complain about the noise but I'm sure you could get a power header/exhaust and quiet it down.

https://reviews.basspro.com/2010/50120/reviews.htm

https://forums.iboats.com/showpost.php?s=2471178ec36e583072c15afdda883985&p=70998&postcount=12


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

pbw said:


> plus you could mod' the sucker with the mini dragster parts like I did my old lawn mower.
> 
> https://reviews.basspro.com/2010/50120/reviews.htm
> 
> https://forums.iboats.com/showpost.php?s=2471178ec36e583072c15afdda883985&p=70998&postcount=12





:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > plus you could mod' the sucker with the mini dragster parts like I did my old lawn mower.
> ...




It was rowdy son 8) 

My butt dynometer said it was about 9 hp after the cam/intake/exhaust

then the crankshaft broke one year later 


https://www.compgoparts.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

> It was rowdy son
> 
> My butt dynometer said it was about 9 hp after the cam/intake/exhaust
> 
> then the crankshaft broke one year later




Did you kick-in the Nitrous on a long stretch of yard!?


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > It was rowdy son
> >
> > My butt dynometer said it was about 9 hp after the cam/intake/exhaust
> >
> ...



Negative


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

matlecrue said:


> I am interested in pushing my 14' John with a 5hp B&S. Anyone know about how fast this will push it? The 14' john has a front deck, flooring and rear deck, so it is heavier than the factory 14 footers, but not too bad. I currently run two trolling motors Front and back and it goes fast enough for small lakes, but I'd like to be able to cross the larger lakes quicker. Just curious, thanks.



I think you need to go ahead and buy it so I can borrow it!


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure just how well my experience would relate...because my 14' aluminum boat is a V-bottom. Your flat bottom Jon boat should be faster.

With a 4 HP four stroke Nissan motor (I later increased the HP to 6 HP) with me and a small amount of fishing gear aboard, the boat would run only about 6.5 MPH (per GPS) because the boat wouldn't plane.

With another person near the bow the speed increased to 8.0 MPH because the boat was more level.

Just a guess on my part, but I'd say that your Jon boat would run about 10-12 MPH with the 5 HP motor.

Good luck,

Bill


----------

